# Yay!! Baby on the way!!!



## acpeacemaker (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't worry Im not running back and forth from the computer to breathing excercises! :shock: Finally, dialated to a three though. Yay!!!


----------



## oldgeek (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this your first? Congratulations either way!


----------



## qst42know (Mar 14, 2012)

I think someone is going to be very busy for a while. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Mar 14, 2012)

Congtrats
by the way: Joe is a good name


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 14, 2012)

They're making us walk up and down the halls trying to to progress labor. This will be our 4th and last. Haha, Joe for a girl I think the wife would probably be hesitant on that one. Thank you guys!


----------



## Palladium (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats man!!!!!


----------



## kuma (Mar 15, 2012)

WOW! Congratulations chief!  
Hope your all good! :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Geo (Mar 15, 2012)

yes, congratulations!!! 

update please. i was in the delivery room with all three of my children. i wouldn't have missed it for the world.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, last night was quite the nightmare. Although she was dialated and contractions, they ended up sending us home in the middle of the night. The best way I could explain it to my wife (because she didn't get it and was mad with pain) is that it's like a tapered cup. The oustide is dialated like the area of the cup you would drink from and the bottom of the cup (smaller end thats closest to the baby) isnt doing much. Her water never broke but they did say she was in labor and constant contractions. If the water doesn't break by Tuesday we go in for a c-section that morning. While a caesarian is nothing new to us, it's scary to me watching.
There is nothing like watching your childs eyes open the first time and I still remember my oldest opening hers. Very special. 

Thanks guys,
Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 20, 2012)

I think my nerves are somewhat shot, I'm somewhat shaking. C-section in twenty minutes, they're prepping her right now.
-Andrew


----------



## Palladium (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck man !!!!!


----------



## Claudie (Mar 20, 2012)

Be strong, they need you. Let us know when it's over!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 20, 2012)

It's all over, everything went very smoothly. Thank you everyone! She's 6 lbs. even and 19 inches long.

All the best,
Andrew


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Mar 20, 2012)

Congratulations!
Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 20, 2012)

acpeacemaker said:


> It's all over, everything went very smoothly. Thank you everyone! She's 6 lbs. even and 19 inches long.
> 
> All the best,
> Andrew



Congratulations, to you and your wife, with the birth of your daughter. Daddy's Little Girl!!!! :mrgreen:
Start saving that gold for her education. By the time she's old enough it'll take all you've got!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 20, 2012)

> Congratulations, to you and your wife, with the birth of your daughter. Daddy's Little Girl!!!! :mrgreen:
> Start saving that gold for her education. By the time she's old enough it'll take all you've got!



From what I've heard statistical it costs roughly a $250,000 to raise one child till they're 18. I have four now, so that price is pretty heavy. 

Thanks guys,
Andrew


----------



## Geo (Mar 20, 2012)

ahh, a little girl. my condolences. :lol: seriously though, CONGRATULATIONS!! im sure you are very proud. remember these moments well because they only happen once and then she'll be asking for the car keys.


----------



## joem (Mar 21, 2012)

8) 
IF that baby is 19 inches long and weighs 6 pounds what would she be worth in gold?  
Congrats, now only 3 more girls and a boy and we will be tied.


----------



## eeTHr (Mar 21, 2012)

AC---

Tomorrow teach her to use a full face shield, proper gloves, and how to build a fume hood.

Congratulations!

:lol:


----------



## butcher (Mar 21, 2012)

I know she is a real gem, take good care of her.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 21, 2012)

My only boy is somewhat jealous, he was the baby of the family. 

All the best,
Andrew


----------



## Palladium (Mar 21, 2012)

I was thinking most new parents get a bassinet. We could all pitch in and get her her first fume hood. Baby’s first bowl could be made of Pyroceram and her first book could be Hoke.

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter !!!!!!


----------



## Geo (Mar 21, 2012)

very precious indeed. nothing more pure and uncorrupted.i think all babies are beautiful.


----------



## joem (Mar 22, 2012)

Sign her up to the forum right now and she will be the richest in class kid by grade 6


----------



## kuma (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello Andrew , how are tricks?
I hope your all well!
I'm sorry I'm late replying (I've been out of internet credit ,  )!
I just wanted to say congratulations on the birth of your 'lil princess!  
All the very best to you and your family , 
With my warmest regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Chris and Everyone,
She is the smallest baby we've had. She reminds me of one of those tiny dolls that people create to look very realistic. So far I got a baby nicknamed Joe, and she's caught the gold bug without knowing it. I like the fume hood idea, sounds great! :mrgreen: 
Happy Monday,
Andrew


----------



## joem (Mar 26, 2012)

> So far I got a baby nicknamed Joe,



:lol: :lol: I'm dancing around the room ( on the inside) :lol: :lol:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 24, 2012)

For anyone, that needs a smile today. I hope her smile will spark some exhilaration your way!  

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## sena (Jun 24, 2012)

acpeacemaker said:


> For anyone, that needs a smile today. I hope her smile will spark some exhilaration your way!
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew


smile worth a grf


----------

